# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  مخطط هلالي لابعاد الحضري وباسكال وقلق عن لقاء القمة بالانذار الثاني فى لقاء الساحلي

## شيبا

*الحضري وقلق وباسكال لدي كل منهم انذار واحد 

يلعب المريخ امام هلال الساحل فى الاسبوع الاول للممتاز 

ثم يلاقي الهلال فى الاسبوع الثاني


هنالك مخطط هلالي بان يتم نيل الحضري وباسكال للانذار الثاني فى لقاء هلال الساحل

حتى يغيبا عن لقاء القمة فى الاسبوع الثاني 


اذا لم لم تكن هنالك مباراة فى كاس السودان قبل لقاء القمة 

يستحسن ابعاد الثلاثي عن لقاء هلال الساحل فى الاسبوع الاول..


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله فعلا ياشيبا يستحسن ابعادهم عن هذه المباراه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فعلا يا شيبا بس حاول توصل الكلام ده لي البدري بلاي
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*تحياتي للرائع دوماً المهندس شيبا
نتمنى اعارة هذا الامر كل الاهتمام
وياريت ناس مجلسنا يكونوا متيقظين 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اى 11 ممكن يفوزوا على هلال الساحل
يجب الا يشاركوا لانو وجودهم مهم ضدل هلال الصحراء !!
*

----------


## ابولين

*جمعة مباركة ياهندسة 000 اديك العافية الموضوع دا اكيد مافي زول في الادارة او الجهاز الفني جايب لية خبر ياريت لو وصل لادارة الكرة والمدرب حتي يحتاطوا لمثل هذة الاشياء وبني زقان الجلافيط ما بفوتوا الفرصة دي حتي لو اغروا لاعبي الساحل بالمال 0000 ماعدمناك شيبا
                        	*

----------


## شمس العمدة

*مخطط هلالي لماذالانخطط نحن هم مجردجلافيط ونحن الاقوي خلونا من صفوة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يجب الحذر 

*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*السؤال هو هل ستلعب مباراة الفمة هذه المرة ايضا في الاسبوع الثاني ام سيجد الاتحاد سببا للتأجيل هذه المرة؟؟؟!!!
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*مشكور يا معلمه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كلااااااام  خطير   ويجب   على   المدرب  يعئ   دلك   ودائره   الكوره   نتمنى  أن  يتم  توصيل  هدا  المعلومه

   لهم  وأنشاء  الله  الفوز  لنا   مهما   يحيكوا   ضد  الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انا سوداني انا
					

السؤال هو هل ستلعب مباراة الفمة هذه المرة ايضا في الاسبوع الثاني ام سيجد الاتحاد سببا للتأجيل هذه المرة؟؟؟!!!




ده السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

تحياتي للرائع دوماً المهندس شيبا
نتمنى اعارة هذا الامر كل الاهتمام
وياريت ناس مجلسنا يكونوا متيقظين 



  كلام الطير في الباقير ولا بهز منهم شعرة
لمن تقع الفاس في الراس
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الأخ/ شيبا دوماً رائع.. (البعض)  من كتاب الأعمدة الحمراء (الناس البشتغلوا بالأرقام في أعمدتهم) يعتمدوا علي ما يكتبه شيبا في المنتديات.. الواحد تلقاهو جالس فوق مع المغيرب وتاني يوم تلقي عموده مليان بما لذا وطاب.. ولا شكر حتى!!!!!!!!. 

المهم في الأمر جاء دور الجماهير أي تلاعب أو إستقصاد من لجنة التحكيم أو حكامها يخلوا عاليها واطيها وبلاش مثالية ويكسروا الاتحاد العام علي رأسهم. 
معقولة المريخ يصرف كل هذه المليارات ويجئ بصافرة يخسر كل شئ ودي بتحصل كل موسم والبطولة تتحول للجلافيط. 
كفاية مثالية والصفوية الما قتلت ناموسة. 
الجماهير هي التى تحمي أنديتها.. ولو إنتظرتوا مجلس الإدارة يعمل حاجة الرماد كاد حماد وجيرانو.. الوضع في المريخ واضح .. المريخ يُدار بإعتبارات شخصية وسياسية وبالتالي أمن السودان علي مسئولية المريخاب والآخرين يعملوا العايزنو لا رقيب لا من يحاسبهم.. وآخرتها فتحوا ميزانية الدولة للجلافيط.. والمريخاب لا يحصدوا غير التصريحات الخنفشارية بين الحين والآخر تاني يوم تكون ذهبت مع الريح. 
هبة واحدة من جماهير المريخ في أي ظلم الناس دي حتعرف إنو صبر المريخاب مع الظلم نفذ.. غير كدا أنسوا وعيشوا. 
لابد من تلقين لجنة الحكام وحكامها دروس قاسية  حتى تعود للمريخ هيبته وكرامته.. حيعملوا شنوا غرامات ومنع الجماهير أو حتى هبوط المريخ أو خسران بطولة ما هو قاعد يخسر بفعل فاعل كل السنوات الماضية. 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ما سمعناه أن الإتحاد يفكر في تأجيل لقاء القمة ليكون في الأسبوع الأخير
*

----------


## شيبا

*يجب ان نبدا نحن ايضا نفس السيناريو 

للهلال كم هائل من اللاعبين يتجاوز 13 لاعب فى حوزتهم انذار واحد ..

واي انذار اخر له يعني غيابه عن لقاء القمة

خصوصا ان الهلال سيلعب فى الاسبوع الاول خارج ارضه امام النيل بالحصاحيصا مباراة من نار

عمر بخيت له 5 انذارات واى انذار اضافي سيجعله يغيب عن مباراتين لتكرر الايقاف 

علاء الدين شلاليت 3 انذارات واى انذار اضافي فى لقاء النيل سيوقفه عن لقاء القمة

وكذلك بالنسبة لـ سامي عبد الله ثلاث انذارات

انذار واحد لكل من :

المعز 
سادومبا
التعاون
ديمبا
يوسف محمد
المدينة
كاريكا 
بشة 
التاج
حمودة


واى انذارا اخر سيعصف بهم 


الخلاصة مباراة النيل دق من طرف وركب فى السيقان للاعبي الهلال وعفص فى الاناكل وتحرشات واحتكاكات 

يا اصابة لاعب يا انذار بالبطاقة الصقراء 

كمان لو اتلمو الاثنين يكون كويس 


عايزين تاني يوم من الكورة نسمع الاخبار دي :-
غياب المعز وسادومبا وعمر بخيت وعلا الدين بسبب الانذارات فى مباراة النيل
اصابة ورنين مغنطسي لكل من كاريكا وبكري المدينة وبشة 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*لكن يا شيبا لو حصل كلامك ده البيلعب ليهم منو و كلامك صحيح بس لازم نظبط ناس النيل
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يا شيبة الموضوع داير  دراسة متابعة و جدية والله ادينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* ايوة دا الكلام المفروووووووووض يحصل ومن زمان ،، عشان تاني ما يعملو لينا فيها منقطنها ،،، يلا يا ضفر والتعايشة شدو حيلكم للعفص
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مشكور شيبة والله انا اتمنيت انو الحضرى وباسكال ياخدو كرت اخر فى مباراة الاهلى الاخيرة لهذا السبب فهؤلاء الجلافيط قزرين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا شيبا للمعلومات القيمة !!
*

----------


## najma

*ملاحظة مهمة من ألأخ شيبا

تسلم يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياحكومة المريخ انتبهو للمخططات المعادية التي تريد ايقاف المسيرة
هووووووووووووووووووي يالنايمين افيقو شويه
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*بالعزيمة فقط والاصرار يمكن الفوز على الهلال و ليس بباسكال و الحضرى و قلق
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*علي ادارة المريخ الانتباه والحزر يا لاعبي المريخ
*

----------


## معاويه باشا سرالختم

*ايه يعني لو الحضري غاب عن اللقاء - محمد كمال موجود وجدير بحراسة العرين  .......
                        	*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*أرى ألا يلعبوا مباراة هلال الساحل خصوصا أنها في استاد المريخ .
*

----------

